# 32" Sony Widescreen 100hz CRT + stand (SE London / Bromley)



## arallsopp (18 Apr 2010)

Howdo.

As subject, free to anyone with a boot or *very* large panniers. Couple of years old, beautiful picture, freeview tuner built in, with remote.

Heavy. 

Any takers?


----------



## dan_bo (18 Apr 2010)

Blimey! Sick of it?


----------



## Mark_Robson (18 Apr 2010)

I'm in Tyne & Wear, would you consider dropping it off for me?


----------



## arallsopp (18 Apr 2010)

Love it, but it doesn't compete with the other half's demand to give ever increasing real estate to teletubbies, numberjacks, thomas and friends. Ted loves plasma. What can I say?


----------



## Tynan (18 Apr 2010)

crt? must be worth money these days

we still have the last one in the loft for occasional use, I'm stunned at how much space it takes up when I watch it


----------



## Mark_Robson (19 Apr 2010)

We had three CRT's in the garage in perfect nick, so Mrs Robson thought that we should sell them to one of the second hand shops in the area. Not one of them would buy them. People just don't want them now. In the end we donated them to our daughters school.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Apr 2010)

We gave our CRT Sony away to some friends when we bought a new 'In the Nightgarden' compatible flat telly. People we gave it had it stolen the next week along with their car. When they found the car the telly was still in it. And they'd shat in the car too.

Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## ChrisKH (21 Apr 2010)

I've got two of the buggers; one because I just got a Sony flatscreen and the other I inherited from work who now have a much more plush flatscreen videoconference unit. Nearly did myself a mischief carrying both of them upstairs (obviously not at the same time) but at least we now have separate units for the Wii, Playstation 3 and X-Box.


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Apr 2010)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!! Mine blew at the weekend so currently watching on a 14" crt!! It sucks!! And its either bike parts or a new tv and I have to get new bike parts this month.. cant afford both.

Will need to work out transport but can I have first dibs please! 

Ta!


----------



## arallsopp (21 Apr 2010)

Dibs. Done. Well done.


----------



## skylark (21 Jul 2010)

TV gone?


----------



## arallsopp (21 Jul 2010)

Afraid so. Now in the custody of Mr Walnuts.


----------



## MacB (21 Jul 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!! Mine blew at the weekend so currently watching on a 14" crt!! It sucks!! And its either bike parts or a new tv and I have to get new bike parts this month.. cant afford both.
> 
> Will need to work out transport but can I have first dibs please!
> 
> Ta!



Organise the loan of a cycle trailer that will attach to a bent, then Andy can run it round for you.


----------



## MacB (21 Jul 2010)

ChrisKH said:


> I've got two of the buggers; one because I just got a Sony flatscreen and the other I inherited from work who now have a much more plush flatscreen videoconference unit. Nearly did myself a mischief carrying both of them upstairs (obviously not at the same time) but at least we now have separate units for the Wii, Playstation 3 and X-Box.



Similar here, the kids playroom now has 4 CRTs, Virgin TV, X Box, Wii and Playstation, only one of these we bought and that was about 9 years ago. We have two other CRTs stored as they work and you never know.


----------

